# batteries



## mulske71 (Nov 13, 2014)

ive never owned a ice house before and just bought one,my issue is I don't know which kind of battery to buy for it...I do plan on getting two batteries...so any and all help would be appreciated..im also going to get a small trickle solar charger for it so it charges and not freeze up when im not in the house..also what kind of charger should I get for it for my 3 to 4 days trips at a time I spend in it to charge with my generator..going to daisy chain them I belive u call it


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Any standard or deep cycle 12 volt battery will do. Doesnt need to be fancy. In most cases it is just running the fan on the furnace and some 12v lights and the radio. As far as your trickle charger goes. I understand the idea and if you do it tell me how it works but i always just pull my batteries before i leave for home and fully charge them before bringing them back out. As far as a charging them from your generator i just use a regular battery charger. Good luck on the upcoming season


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you have an Interstate Battery dealer there, go by and get a "blem" 12 volt deep cycle. I can get them down here through the farm account (no tax) and they biggest ones run about $65 They usually last me about four years.


----------

